# Besoin d'un iPad pour l'enseignement



## Nicolarts (10 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour à tout, 

Je n'ai plus la tablette depuis 2016. Mais aujourd'hui, je me compte que j'ai besoin cette tablette pour l'enseignement du classe car c'est mon nouveau travail. 

Mon besoin très simple : 

Microsoft PowerPoint pour utiliser le projecteur (beamer)
Les notes
Mail
Possible les petits jeux et lire pour mes transports du train.
Durée 5 ans si possible.

Mais l'iPad de mes parents fonctionne encore depuis 4 ans environ mais il rame aujourd'hui... ça me embête pour la durable. 

Il faut prendre un iPad Pro pour être tranquille pendant 5 ans (c'est trop cher pour mon utilisation) ou il me suffit juste un iPad classique ?

Je vous remercie.


----------



## Moi2 (15 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour  

Vu les besoins, on est loins du pro... mieux vaut prendre un classique. Sauf si on a plein de sous

A plus


----------

